

Lord of the REPLs - mcantelon
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/04/many-languages-and-in-runtime-bind-them.html

======
zmimon
I think it's very interesting that Google is brave enough to put this app out
there from a security point of view. They are letting any random stranger
without registration etc., run code inside their sandbox. For example, switch
to groovy mode and enter:

println new URL('<http://www.google.com'>).openConnection().inputStream.text

You'll see it fetches the web page and prints it out. So this app is now an
anonymous proxy, of sorts, using Google's bandwidth to hit other sites. Of
course, that is just the first thing that came into my head, but it seems to
me there might be many ways someone evil could use this either directly to do
bad things or to try and hack the app engine sandbox itself.

~~~
notaddicted
Yeah, there are probably lost of nasty things one could do.

The first that comes to mind it to have the have the website open itself, re-
insert the command, open itself, ad overflow.

On the other hand, there are security holes in everything, and its a fun toy,
so one might as well enjoy it while it lasts.

------
ewjordan
First, a link direct to the REPL: <http://lotrepls.appspot.com/>

The lack of state between evaluations for the non-Lisps is unfortunate, but
this is still really neat, I hope it continues to improve.

What I'd really like to see is a set of "Try Ruby"-ish interactive tutorials
for each of the languages...

------
paraschopra
I tested 'while(1): print "can it hang?"' on it. It didn't hang. It didn't
print anything. Just threw java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space

~~~
calvin
I got errors testing basic "Hello World" scenarios, too.

~~~
blinks
In python, print "hello, world" works just fine.

------
catch23
damn, wanted to give it a whirl, but my ctrl-space was already bound to my
quick-open

~~~
mshafrir
"use the metacommand '/switch', for example '/switch clojure' to start coding
in clojure"

~~~
catch23
sorry, I meant ctrl-enter (for evaluation)

------
albertcardona
Incidentally, we support clojure, jruby, jython, beanshell and javascript in
Fiji, with a nice GUI interpreter and the ability to open GUI widgets. The JVM
and the publicly available JVM-implementations of all these languages makes it
easy.

The lotrepl webpage, though, is a nice spin of the JVM language support.
Reminds me of the much-more-powerful <http://codepad.org> which supports C,
C++, haskell, D, Lua, OCaml, and many others.

(For Fiji see: <http://pacific.mpi-cbg.de> , and in particular
<http://pacific.mpi-cbg.de/wiki/index.php/Scripting_Help> )

